# WildSide Offers New Designs For Mardi Gras Festivities



## Deborah Sexton

Mardi Gras is a celebration held on Tuesday, March 5 and marks the last day of Carnival season! Be ready to “Let the good times roll” with new stock transfer designs from WildSide. 

Wherever people gather to eat, drink and be merry before the beginning of the solemn season of Lent, the festivities aren’t complete without a decorated T-shirt or other commemorative item. Additions to the WildSide collection make it easy to capture the excitement—and the business. 

Designs range from traditional Mardi Gras art like masks, crowns and fleurs de lis to party themes and humorous sayings. There’s even a bar crawl log for revelers to record their “Fat Tuesday” fun.

Offerings include designs geared for use on light and dark garments, featuring the time-honored purple, green and gold holiday colors, as well as neon and rhinestone/stud treatments to stand out in the crowd. Heat printing makes it fast and easy to capture last-minute Mardi Gras sales in any quantity.

See the new Mardi Gras designs and the complete collection at You searched for mardi - The Wild Side.

For more information, contact WildSide at 881-837-5000; 800-421-3130; fax: 818-365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

WildSide, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

